

How McKinsey does work-life balance – Quartz - r0h1n
http://qz.com/267489/how-mckinsey-does-work-life-balance/

======
rpwilcox
TL;DR: Since 2012 McKinsey has a program where you can take 5-10 weeks UNPAID
off between projects (once per year). They also talk about "team norm" before
a project. There are also part time posts available.

13% of the workforce make use of these new balance changes.

